# Why Can't I Key In Waypoints in my Garmin Geko 201?



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

When I bought that unit. I thought I could manually enter some waypoints. I was wrong. I can only MARK the waypoints but are not allowed to enter my own waypoints or some that other people give to me.

I don't know why Garmin designed that way. Is there any other GPS that you can manually put your own waypoints? I know I can buy the software etc. But I don't need that fancy stuff; I only need several points where I'd like to go.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

All the garmins I have used have allowed me to enter them manually. I do it all the time. Once I click on Mark there is a menu with the Lat, Lon and I can manually type the numbers in there.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Mark your present location, and then go in and edit the lat/lon. Some have it on the menu for that page and others you just cursor down to the location and change the numbers.

Steve


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks. I got it.


----------

